# One year today.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will take photos when and if I can.

It seems as if a camera has popped up overnight on the 6th October Bridge,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

3 am this morning Midan Tahrir


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tahrir, now

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/ocm6mjoj Shared by kikhote


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Time for a walk down to the food court and souq to see what's open :bounce:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The roads here are very quiet.. two policemen first thing this morning but they left about 10 never to be seen again.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

The only thing I did noticed around where I live, was that last night at around midnight some of the shops in the souqs actually pulled down their shutters. I have never seen that happen before, here. These stores are practically open 24/7 and never 'close'. At night, they are usually manned by one man, who sits all night - kinda like a bowab. I guess people are worried of being looted during the anniversary.


----------

